# Membership Fee



## mishugana (May 26, 2007)

I see the first year fee is 15 what is the renewal fee?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2007)

Tug Membership is $15 for the first year and $10 to renew for an additional year.

or $25 to renew for 3 years.  All memberships and renewals earn a free classified ad each year.


----------



## mishugana (May 27, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Tug Membership is $15 for the first year and $10 to renew for an additional year.
> 
> or $25 to renew for 3 years.  All memberships and renewals earn a free classified ad each year.



IS this 25 renewal avaiable for new members?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2007)

Not normally, however if you request it specifically I will allow it.


----------



## pedro47 (May 27, 2007)

The three (3) years renewal is a great value.  I just renewed for three (3) years.


----------



## sanisidrena (May 29, 2007)

*i didn't know there was a membership fee!!*

I read it was free? is there a membership fee and what does it includes..


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2007)

membership to the BBS is and always will be Free.

TUG membership includes access to certain member only sections such as ratings/reviews...the sightings/distressed section of this BBS...and a few other areas.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (May 30, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> membership to the BBS is and always will be Free.
> 
> TUG membership includes access to certain member only sections such as ratings/reviews...the sightings/distressed section of this BBS...and a few other areas.



The resort ratings and reviews sections are well worth the membership fee alone. I won't leave home without them!!!!!


----------



## sfwilshire (May 30, 2007)

Arkansas Winger said:


> The resort ratings and reviews sections are well worth the membership fee alone. I won't leave home without them!!!!!



Agreed. I'd leave home without them, but I probably wouldn't ever book a resort without finding acceptable reviews there.

I know there are other places to get reviews, such as Tripadvisor, but I've found the ones at TUG to be more reliable. 

Sheila


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Jun 2, 2007)

sanisidrena said:


> I read it was free? is there a membership fee and what does it includes..




But more to the point, it is the RIGHT THING TO DO to support financially an organization like this. For next to nothing you have access to information that will potentially save you thousands, or, better yet, really improve your family holidays (lets rate that as priceless).


----------



## mishugana (Jun 6, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Not normally, however if you request it specifically I will allow it.


Ok ill request it when i come back from the mill resort end of month


----------

